# Energie sparen-Modus funktioniert bei meinem PC nicht. Habe Win. 7



## Thomasxd1 (2. Juli 2012)

Habe meinen PC im Internet gekauft. Kein Marken PC. Aber gute Teile sind drin. Mit Windows 7.
Aber immer wenn ich neben "herunterfahren" auf den Pfeil drücke und dann auf Energie sparen, dann fährt er in den Energiesparmodus und fährt dann von alleine recht schnell wieder hoch. Also ohne das ich was mache. Ohne das ich auf den Knopf drücke, oder sonst was. Meistens fährt er nach paar Sekunden wieder hoch, einmal war er ca. 1,5 min im Energie sparen Modus bis er dann von alleine wieder "hochfährt" 

Das war schon so als ich den gekauft habe so. Aber sonst funktioniert alles Fehlerfrei. An der Tastatur oder Maus kann es nicht liegen, also das er wegen Mausklick oder Bewegung hochfährt. Habe Maus und Tastatur zum Test auch mal abgesteckt. 

Das Problem tritt nur bei Energie sparen-Modus auf. Woran kann das liegen? Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2012)

Hast Du denn für ALLES aktuelste Treiber? Mainboard-Chipsatz, USB, LAN, Sound, Grafik...? UNd schon alle win7-Updates runterladen lassen?


----------



## Thomasxd1 (2. Juli 2012)

Nur neuste Grafik Treiber und alle Windows 7 Updates.

Wie kann ich den schauen ob ich überall die neusten Treiber habe. Gibt es da so eine "Übersicht" oder so?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2012)

Du musst wissen, was für ein Mainboard du hast, und dann mit dem Modellnamen beim Hersteller schauen. Und bei der Grafikkarte musst Du bei Nvidia die aktuellsten Treiber runterladen, wenn Du eine Nvidia GeForce-Karte hast, bei AMD, wenn Du eine AMD Radeon hast.


----------



## Kreon (2. Juli 2012)

Habe ein ähnliches System mit meinem Vista System. Dort wacht der PC aus dem Standby auch manchmal auf, wenn ich den Lichtschalter im Zimmer umlege. Oder seit neuestem permanent, sobald ich meine neue Maus (Steelseries Sensei) angeschlossen habe (d. h. , ich kann den Standby Modus dann gar nicht mehr benutzen). Also sobald es irgendwelche Spannungsspitzen im Stromnetz gibt. 
Der PC lässt sich generell ja auch per Maus oder Tastatur (sofern im Bios eingestellt) aus dem Standby aufwachen. D. h., wenn es auch bei Dir an einem Peripheriegerät liegen sollte, könntest Du das mal testen. Müsste ich selbst auch mal ausprobieren. 

Auf meinem Win 7 System ist aber alles in Ordnung. Die gl. Maus führt dort zu keinem Aufwachen. Also denke ich einfach mal, dass mein System irgendwie nen Knacks hat. Treiber sind natürlich alle aktuell.


----------



## Thomasxd1 (3. Juli 2012)

Habe herausgefunden, das er nur wenn das Internetkabel drin steckt von alleine hochfährt. 
Kann man das nicht im BIOS abstellen? Habe ein Asus M5A78L-M LX Mainboard.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Schau mal im Handbuch das Kapitel mit BIOS durch und such dort nach "Wake on LAN" - das muss abgeschaltet sein. Oder am besten alle "Wake On..."-Dinge disablen.


----------



## Thomasxd1 (3. Juli 2012)

Im Handbuch habe ich nichts passendes gefunden. Und im BIOS habe ich auch mal rumgeschat und nichts gefunden.

Unter welchem Oberpunkt könnte ich denn sowas finden?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Meistens bei "Powermanegent" oder so.


----------



## Thomasxd1 (3. Juli 2012)

Habe leider noch nichts passendes gefunden. Habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht.

Kann es auch sein, das es die Einstellungen bei mir nicht gibt? Also das mit Wake On...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Vlt noch bei Boot oder Advanced...   vlt hilft auch ein BIOS-Update. Ansonsten würd ich den Sparmodus einfach vergessen - ich halte davon eh nicht viel, da man bei nem modernen PC nicht mehr viel Energie spart, wenn man nur kurz mal weg ist, und wenn man länger weg ist, sollte man eh lieber komplett neustarten - auch weil im Laufe der Zeit sich WIndows "zumüllt", wenn man den PC nie ganz ausschaltet. Der PC zieht ansonsten dauern etwas Strom, nur damit damit man sich eine "lange" Bootzeit spart. Mit ner SSD brauchst Du nur noch 30 Sekunden, bis Du bei nem kalten PC loslegen kannst.


----------



## Thomasxd1 (4. Juli 2012)

Könnte bei den Bildern etwas dabei sein?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Sieht nicht danach aus.


----------



## Thomasxd1 (4. Juli 2012)

Okay dann werd ich den Sparmodus wohl vergessen...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

wie gesagt: vlt hilft noch ein BIOS-Update. 


Bei mir ist übrigens eine "exotische" Soundkarte, die ich zum Musikmachen nutze, schuld, dass mein PC nicht mehr aus dem Energiesparmodus aufwachen kann. So was kann auch vorkommen.


----------



## Thomasxd1 (4. Juli 2012)

Tut mir leid wenn ich nochmal Fragen muss.
Aber wie update ich denn mein BIOS am besten? 
Im BIOS oder mit einem Programm? Und bleiben meine Einstellungen vorhanden?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

Also, beim Boardhersteller gibt es bei den Downloads die nötigen Sachen - es gibt da je nach Hersteller und Modell auch Tools, um es unter Windows zu machen - viele halbwegs neue Boards kann man aber auch per zB USB-Stick flashen - schau mal in der Anleitung nach. Auch bei den Downloads steht immer genau drin, wie man es macht.

Zu empfehlen wäre, das man vor dem Update im BIOS die Default/Standard-Werte lädt und dann per Sace&Exit wieder das BIOS verlässt. Unter Windows wird nichts verändert.


----------



## Thomasxd1 (4. Juli 2012)

okay das werde ich dann mal probieren.
Im Handbuch steht, dass es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt. 
Ich mach das dann jetzt mit der CD.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2012)

Thomasxd1 schrieb:


> [...]
> Im BIOS oder mit einem Programm? Und bleiben meine Einstellungen vorhanden?


Asus bietet eine integrierte Flashumgebung. Ich hab vor einigen Tagen mit meinem alten Asus P5B-Board rumhantiert, die Einstellungen für WoL etc. sind in der Tat etwas versteckt.

Was das Firmware-Update betrifft: im BIOS müsste eine entsprechende Option sein, nennt sich EZ-Flash. Das Programm kann BIOS Updates lediglich von Fat16 / Fat32 Medien lesen. Wichtig zu wissen, denn meine USB Sticks sind per NTFS formatiert und dementsprechend fand EZ-Flash keine Dateien.

Übrigens werden bei einem alten, sprich keinem UEFI, BIOS die Einstellungen überschrieben.


----------



## Thomasxd1 (4. Juli 2012)

BIOS ist upgedatet. Funktioniert aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2012)

Es gibt Wake on Lan, Wake on PS2, Wake on Tastatur / Maus ...


----------



## Thomasxd1 (4. Juli 2012)

Ja und weißt du wo ich das finde?


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2012)

Thomasxd1 schrieb:


> Ja und weißt du wo ich das finde?


 
Schau mal im Bios unter Power -> APM Configuration & mach mal ein Foto von den Optionen dort.
Ah seh grad, hast schon gemacht ... 

Was mir gerade noch einfällt, Wake on Lan kann auch per Software eingestellt sein, dafür musst du Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte und dich dort 'durchwühlen'.


----------



## Thomasxd1 (4. Juli 2012)

"dafür musst du Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte und dich dort 'durchwühlen'."

den Teil verstehe ich nicht. Könntest du das bitte genauer erklären?


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2012)

Thomasxd1 schrieb:


> "dafür musst du Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte und dich dort 'durchwühlen'."
> den Teil verstehe ich nicht. Könntest du das bitte genauer erklären?


Du weißt nicht, wie du in die Eigenschaften deiner Netzwerkkarte kommst? 

Nun gut, Rechtsklick auf das Icon unten Rechts mit dem Stecker, dann "Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter öffnen"
Danach müsste, sofern dein PC verkabelt ist, Mitte rechts:

Zugriffstyp: Internet
Verbindungen: LAN-Verbindung

stehen. Jetzt klickst du auf LAN-Verbindung. Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster, dort klickst du auf Eigenschaften. Jetzt müsste wieder ein Fenster kommen, wo oben dein Netzwerkadapter steht & wieder ein Button: Konfigurieren ...

Diesen anklicken und du bist bei den Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte. Dort den Reiter "Erweitert" anklicken und dich belesen, bei mir ist z.B. Wake on Lan mit drei verschiedenen Einstellungen vorhanden und alle sind von Hause aus (!) aktiviert gewesen.

Hier stellst du alles, was irgendwie Wake im Namen hat, auf Aus. Startest den Rechner neu und probierst es nochmal ...


----------



## Thomasxd1 (4. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Erklärung.
Jetzt funktioniert alles.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2012)

Schön ...


----------



## facopse (16. Juli 2012)

*Hier stand mal Text*


----------



## Kreon (16. Juli 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Habe ein ähnliches System mit meinem Vista System. Dort wacht der PC aus dem Standby auch manchmal auf, wenn ich den Lichtschalter im Zimmer umlege. Oder seit neuestem permanent, sobald ich meine neue Maus (Steelseries Sensei) angeschlossen habe (d. h. , ich kann den Standby Modus dann gar nicht mehr benutzen). Also sobald es irgendwelche Spannungsspitzen im Stromnetz gibt.



Ich habe jetzt mal im Bios die Funktion wake on USB deaktiviert, leider fährt mein PC immer noch sofort aus dem Standby hoch, wenn die steelseries sensei angeschlossen. Jemand ne weitere Idee? Sorry, dass ich den Thread missbrauche, passt aber so schön.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juli 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal im Bios die Funktion wake on USB deaktiviert, leider fährt mein PC immer noch sofort aus dem Standby hoch, wenn die steelseries sensei angeschlossen. Jemand ne weitere Idee? Sorry, dass ich den Thread missbrauche, passt aber so schön.


Hmm, bei einigen Mäusen ist mir aufgefallen, dass je nach Untergrund der Laser 'arbeitet', auch wenn man die Maus nicht bewegt. Könnte z.B. an Dreck oder Staub liegen.

Das ändert aber im Grunde ja nichts an deinem eigentlichen Problem. Gibt es ggf. 'überwachte' USB Ports, also wo die Einstellung greift? Es ist ja im Bereich des Möglichen, dass nicht alle USB Ports überwacht werden wg. Wake on ...

Ansonsten hilft dir das vllt. weiter, dürfte unter Windows 7 funktionieren:

Anzeigen, welche Geräte im Stromsparmodus aktiviert bleiben dürfen (in CMD eingeben)
powercfg /devicequery wake_armed 

powercfg /DEVICEDISABLEWAKE "Gerät_das_davor_angezeigt_wurde" 

Beispiel von meinem PC:
C:\Users\x>powercfg /devicequery wake_armed
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
HID-Tastatur (002)
HID-konforme Maus

Deaktivieren geht mit:
powercfg /DEVICEDISABLEWAKE "HID-konforme Maus" 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kreon (20. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Deaktivieren geht mit:
> powercfg /DEVICEDISABLEWAKE "HID-konforme Maus"
> 
> Viel Erfolg!



Mir werden 2 HID konforme Tastaturen und eine Maus angezeigt, obwohl nur 1 Tastatur angeschlossen ist. Gebe ich HID-konforme Maus ein, erhalte ich als Meldung, dass ich nicht über die nötige Berechtigung verfüge, um ein Gerät aus dem Ruhezustand zu reaktivieren.

Edith meint: mein Adminrechten hat er den Befehl geschluckt. Es kam zumindest keine Fehlermeldung, aber auch keine Bestätigung. Nur am eigentlichen Problem hat sich nichts geändert. Außer, dass nach dem sofortigen Wiederaufwachen die Maus erst verzögert wieder vom PC erkannt wird.


----------

